# Need help on 2006 MF 1528



## transrock1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi I just got a Massey 1528 tractor and there is a yellow knob on the dash to the right of the steering wheel. Don't know what it's for? Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks, Mark :usa:


----------

